# Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro Concept



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-a3-clubsport-quattro-concept-confirmed-worthersee-2014/

Forget the A3, S3, Sportback...... I'll take this, even without the 500HP... Looks amazing


----------



## Diggz92 (May 18, 2013)

Audi A3 Clubsport quattro Concept

Audi will be presenting the A3 clubsport quattro concept at the 2014 Wörthersee Meeting in Reifnitz (Kärnten). The concept study is based on the S3 Sedan and has a five-cylinder TFSI engine under the hood producing 386 kW (525 hp).

"The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept shows our car and tuning fans at the Wörthersee just how much sporty potential there is in the A3 family and in our top-of-the-line engines such as the 2.5 TFSI. We have pushed the limits in every respect with this show car: power, dynamics, sound, design," says Prof. Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg, Member of the Board of Management for Technical Development.

Based on the S3 Sedan, the show car is equipped with a powerful five-cylinder TFSI engine. The turbocharged engine with direct injection in the show car boasts an impressive success story. Since 2010, an expert jury has already voted it "International Engine of the Year" in its category four times in succession. The 2.5 TFSI powers the production Audi RS Q3. In the show car, the 2,480 cc five-cylinder produces 386 kW (525 hp) for a specific output of 155.6 kW (211.7 hp) per liter. With a total weight of 1,527 kilograms (3,366.5 lb), this corresponds to a power-to-weight ratio of 2.9 kilograms (6.4 lb)/hp. Maximum torque of 600 Nm (442.5 lb-ft) is available between 2,300 and 6,000 rpm. The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h (62.1 mph) in 3.6 seconds and reaches a top speed of 310 km/h (192.6 mph).

Extensive modifications make this extreme performance possible. These include a large turbocharger with up to 1.5 bar of relative boost pressure and a modified intercooler.

The basic concept behind the five-cylinder already makes it a special engine. The 1-2-4-5-3 ignition sequence gives it its own unique rhythm, which in the A3 clubsport quattro concept is reinforced by an intake and exhaust system designed for maximum throughput. The characteristic sound of this TFSI engine is a throaty snarl. In addition to earning top marks for sound and technology, the 2.5 TFSI is also visually stunning. The engine in the show car is only covered by a hood made of carbon fiber-reinforced polymer (CFRP).

The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept features a seven-speed S tronic with a compact three-shaft layout. Its tall seventh gear reduces fuel consumption, and the final gear ratio has been modified accordingly. The driver can allow the dual-clutch transmission to work fully automatically in modes D and S or choose to change gears manually using the paddles on the steering wheel or the shift lever. A launch control function manages starts with maximum power and controlled wheel slip.

The heart of the quattro all-wheel drive system is a hydraulically activated, multi-plate clutch on the rear axle that has been specially designed for the high torque of the powerful five-cylinder. Like the engine management system, its electronic controller is integrated into the Audi drive select driving dynamics system and takes the combination of "fun to drive" and safety to a whole new level.

The clutch can direct a portion of the torque from the front to the rear axle if the driver turns sportily into a corner.

Its advanced chassis enables the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept to deliver its tremendous power to the asphalt dynamically and safely. Aluminum components in the front McPherson suspension reduce the weight of the unsprung masses. The four-link rear suspension can process the longitudinal and transverse forces separately. The steering rack of the progressive steering system is designed so that the steering ratio becomes more direct with increasing steering input. In addition, steering boost decreases as speed increases.

Compared to the production Audi S3 Sedan, the body has been lowered 10 millimeters (0.4 in) and both the springs and dampers are very taut. All three parameters can be adjusted via the struts of the coilover suspension so that the show car can be perfectly adapted to the task at hand, be it on the road or the race track.

The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept rolls on 9.5 J x 21 wheels shod with size 275/25 R21 tires. The internally vented front brake discs measure 370 millimeters (14.6 in) in diameter. All four discs are made of carbon fiber-ceramic, making them extremely lightweight and abrasion-resistant.

The ESC electronic stabilization control, which can be partly or completely deactivated, supports the show car's dynamic handling with lightning-fast reactions. At the cornering limit, torque vectoring via brief applications of the brakes of the inside wheels ensures that the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept turns easily into the corner. It provides maximum control and reliability for drifts, with the front axle straightening the show car out again as it exits the corner.

The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept is based on the modular transverse matrix (MQB). This enables a low center of gravity and a finely balanced distribution of axle loads, which is a prerequisite for the car's dynamic handling. Hot-shaped steel components in the floor of the passenger cell form a strong structure. The extreme strength of the steel allows for thin walls and thus very low weights.

The lightweight body lays the foundation for the show car's low curb weight (without driver) of just 1,527 kilograms (3,366.5 lb). The result is a race car-like power-to-weight ratio of just 2.9 kilograms (6.4 lb) per hp. The Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept is 4,490 millimeters (14.7 ft) long, 1,856 millimeters (6.1 ft) wide and 1,382 millimeters (4.5 ft) tall. Its wheelbase measures 2,631 millimeters (8.6 ft).

The spectacular appearance of the Magnetic Blue body immediately reveals the dynamics of the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept. The Singleframe grille up front is framed in matt aluminum. A quattro badge adorns the grille's high-gloss black honeycomb insert, which has been optimized for high flow. The engine hood, whose front edge extends slightly over the grille and the LED headlights, sports the four rings.

A distinctive element at the front of the show car is the continuous blade of exposed CFRP below the Singleframe grille. Like the winglets on a model airplane, its ends are bent upward to structure the large air inlets framed in massive edges. As with a race car, a splitter at the bottom of the front skirt increases the downforce on the front axle.

The side view of the sedan has also gained some sharp accents. Two straight edges above the wheels that end in the doors contour the fender and the rear sidewall. The "blisters" give the body broad shoulders while also evoking the classic quattro models from Audi and the current RS 4 Avant. The round fuel cover in the C-pillars and the reduced side mirrors are further typical Audi sports car elements. The side sill trims are made entirely of CFRP (carbon fiber-reinforced polymer).

At the rear, a large diffuser that extends upward in the middle makes a bold statement. Three fins divide its high-gloss black honeycomb insert; two additional grilles joined by a blade conceal the tailpipes of the exhaust system.

When the driver of the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept applies the brakes at high speed, the air brake is activated. Electronically actuated, the rear segment of the trunk goes from the spoiler position to nearly vertical in the blink of an eye. At 250 km/h (155.3 mph), the air brake reduces the stopping distance by around twelve meters (39.4 ft), in part because the ESC can allocate more braking power to the rear axle thanks to the increased downforce.

The cabin of the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept seats four persons comfortably. Racing seats with high side bolsters await the driver and front passenger. The backrests are open-worked below the integrated head restraints and CFRP shells cover the backs - a visual expression of Audi's lightweight construction concept.

Black faces, red needles and white numbers define the look of the instrument cluster. A shift light in the tachometer indicates when the rev limit of 6,900 rpm is reached, and the seven-inch monitor of the MMI navigation plus system displays a special graphic when the engine is started. Two large, separate buttons on the three-spoke, multifunction sport steering wheel are used to start and stop the engine as well as to choose Audi drive select modes.

Black is the dominant color in the show car's interior. The seat covers feature light gray piping and contrast stitching in Sepang Blue. The headlining and the pillars are covered in black Alcantara, and the decorative inlays are brushed aluminum.

Fine details underscore the sportiness of the Audi A3 clubsport quattro concept. The footrest and pedals are made of stainless steel; two open-worked bars form the handles for the door openers. The selector lever of the seven-speed S tronic sports a red ring, a CFRP badge and a Clubsport logo. The badge with the name of the show car can also be found on the instrument cluster and on the door sill trims.












Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggz92 (May 18, 2013)

You beat me too it by a minute, no the less hope this previews the RS3 engine 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Clubsport, RS3. Potato, potahto.

It looks quite proper. 

In other news, the appearance of the LED headlamps is growing on me... a lot. And quickly.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I love how the interior looks like a fairly tame A3 until you really pay attention. 

21" wheels, however... :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

And that blue...

Agree on the interior - very subtle - till you notice that red start button among other things.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Make the 21" wheels 20" and this would make a very interesting argument to wait for the RS3.... Please build this and take my money!


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

This. This is what I've been waiting for. Put real world wheels & tires and I will buy one right now. Dear Audi, you have finally given me a real reason to replace my B5 A4...


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a B7 S4 in Sprint Blue. This concept car looks like my S4 went on a diet and got all cut up at the gym.... and 500+ HP to boot!!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. 



















But it won't keep me from buying the S3 since it probably wouldn't even be released for 3 years as an RS.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah. More car than I need and/or have any business justifying. The S3 comes pretty close to that, even.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I changed your link from GT Spirit to our site. Thanks for posting this Dan.

BTW, I'm heading over to Worthersee on the 27th to see and cover this thing in person. Will make sure to take man, many pics. In the meantime, Si Gray is over there and providing us with galleries daily that we're running on the blog.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Bestl looking A3 ever....

It looks like the child of the new A3 and the new TT.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

At first I was like ya!! Definitely excessive power wise, and I think would be content with the S3. Though the blue is what really making me rethink the color I want. 
With the pot holes around here the 21"s wouldn't last very long, even afraid of putting 19"s!! 

Just can't wait for a S3 test drive grrrr let alone thinking about more powa'


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

And there are still blank buttons on the dash :facepalm:


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Hoping a derivative of this ends up as the RS3. Would make me happy to wait for its arrival.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

If only NA bumper regulations would allow us to actually have that front end.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

and the gods have blessed us with THEIR German small sports sedan.

man o man that thing is just down right sick.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I love how the interior looks like a fairly tame A3 until you really pay attention.
> 
> 21" wheels, however... :thumbdown: :facepalm:


Yes, the wheels are too big but its a concept so that's to be expected. I love the exterior overall, especially those nice bulging flared fenders! I'm not sure I like the quattro logo on the grill and little quattro logo in the back is even worse.

I disagree with you on the interior tho, they need to spice it up more. It needs some pizzazz imo, throw in some brighter contrast stiching, some carbon fiber trim, something. I don like the start/stop and driver select buttons on the steering wheel tho!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Yes, the wheels are too big but its a concept so that's to be expected. I love the exterior overall, especially those nice bulging flared fenders! I'm not sure I like the quattro logo on the grill and little quattro logo in the back is even worse.
> 
> *I disagree with you on the interior tho, they need to spice it up more. It needs some pizzazz imo, throw in some brighter contrast stiching, some carbon fiber trim, something.* I don like the start/stop and driver select buttons on the steering wheel tho!


It's still just an A3, though...


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> It's still just an A3, though...


I know and that's not an excuse, look at the Golf R400 interior for comparison.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I really hope Audi at the very least do a ClubSport body kit option maaaaybe on the S3 ?... Front/Rear Bumpers and side skirts......


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The Ducktail Spoiler on this car is much better than the A3/S3 Sedan. (Maybe it's exactly the same but I can see it better with this color on the car?) The lines are much better overall too. This car is actually appealing versus the blah A3/S3/Jetta line on the standard models. 

Here's to hoping the RS3 Sportback rumor is true. Hell, I'd love just an S3 Sportback. (It's the intended look of the A3 Model Line guys!)

The Mk7 Golf R might still be my reality at this point since I don't want to wait another 2 freaking years for something "Audi/VW" camp will do... #hashtag #tiredofdelays #shouldmovetogermanyIguess

/rant


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

djdub said:


> The Ducktail Spoiler on this car is much better than the A3/S3 Sedan. (Maybe it's exactly the same but I can see it better with this color on the car?) The lines are much better overall too. This car is actually appealing versus the blah A3/S3/Jetta line on the standard models.
> 
> Here's to hoping the RS3 Sportback rumor is true. Hell, I'd love just an S3 Sportback. (It's the intended look of the A3 Model Line guys!)
> 
> ...


judging by your signature we have similar tastes. I was wanting an A/S3 pretty bad but i've decided to just stick with the GTI. This concept is freaking beautiful though, maybe better than the original red A3 concept?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm surprised that no one has complained that it doesn't have a manual transmission.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has complained that it doesn't have a manual transmission.


The sin of these high performance cars being automatic only goes without saying.

http://jalopnik.com/you-cant-handle-the-manual-1577080248


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

mike3141 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has complained that it doesn't have a manual transmission.


haha I'm usually one of those people but I've come to accept that Audi is done with manual transmissions in their high performance models. So a chance of a manual RS car is pretty damn slim.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a goodbye Concept for the 2.5 TFSI engine.


----------



## b-R-ad (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful car, but interesting that they tout this as a way to show the tuning fans what can be done with the A3 line....even though if you tune your car, Audi will zing you hard.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

JoeC1982 said:


> judging by your signature we have similar tastes. I was wanting an A/S3 pretty bad but i've decided to just stick with the GTI. This concept is freaking beautiful though, maybe better than the original red A3 concept?


honestly the production A3 isn't that far off from the concept. Yes its a little taller and upright but it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The way it should be.

*3-door:*










*Or better, "Sportback" Perfection.*










The only one i would be interested in.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

R5T said:


> The way it should be.
> 
> *3-door:*
> 
> ...


Both the 3 and 5-door look good, but I still love the A3 clubsport quattro sedan more. :laugh:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Damn you, why did you have to post those renders?

I was perfectly happy with how the sedan looked then you had to show me the hatch.  But I'll be honest, they both look good and I'll be happy to own either one if my finances permit of course.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

This car is the best concept I have seen in years love the design and power omg. Audi Bring it to the U>S


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cabrio.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj6DwoVMz9I#t


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

R5T said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj6DwoVMz9I#t


Damn, it looks even better than those airbrushed press pics.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

A3/S3 looks soooooo weak compared to these concepts.... gawd daaaaaam lol


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.audi4ever.com/v2/blog/de...quattro-concept-am-W-ouml-rthersee/index.html

Pic heavy article of the car in the flesh, along with the video posted above. It's in German, but the pics are worth it.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jrwamp said:


> http://www.audi4ever.com/v2/blog/de...quattro-concept-am-W-ouml-rthersee/index.html
> 
> Pic heavy article of the car in the flesh, along with the video posted above. It's in German, but the pics are worth it.


Maybe it is just me, but it doesn't look nearly as nice as the render we saw a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Driving Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hhrHe4i5DY

It looks better in video than in pics........

hmmm...whats with that moving spoiler with rear brakelight........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Maybe it is just me, but it doesn't look nearly as nice as the render we saw a couple of weeks ago.


I agree. I was wowed with the first images, but now I'm just left thinking it's a bit garish and overwrought. That's not to say I think it's tacky, if not just a bit overdone. 

I can say I have a wholesale dislike for all of this "quattro" nomenclature in grilles and such, though. I think it looks dumb on the RS7, and I think it looks dumb on this.

Perhaps one other gripe... the trend toward "exhaust finishers." On this concept, they're especially egregious. You know there's nothing more than a couple of rolled pipes sticking into those ornaments on the bumper. It just looks ridiculous up close. Hide the outlets completely, or work the outlets into the overall design- but don't make them some overly ornate part of the bumper cover, IMO.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> I can say I have a wholesale dislike for all of this "quattro" nomenclature in grilles and such, though. I think it looks dumb on the RS7, and I think it looks dumb on this.


and without it ?


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I realize it's childish, but I love the rear pop-up wing gimmick.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> and without it ?


Improved, but the rings need to move back into the grille. That's another complaint I have with Audi, and it began on the RS5... the gaping maw of a front end that they just stick a grille over and call it good. The rebar cover goes a long way, IMO. The US A3s are shipping without the rebar cover, and I'll probably order a European grille for my S3 to cure that.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't get over how even the most gonzo concept version of the A3 still has blank switches on the dashboard.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I agree. I was wowed with the first images, but now I'm just left thinking it's a bit garish and overwrought. That's not to say I think it's tacky, if not just a bit overdone.
> 
> I can say I have a wholesale dislike for all of this "quattro" nomenclature in grilles and such, though. I think it looks dumb on the RS7, and I think it looks dumb on this.
> 
> Perhaps one other gripe... the trend toward "exhaust finishers." On this concept, they're especially egregious. You know there's nothing more than a couple of rolled pipes sticking into those ornaments on the bumper. It just looks ridiculous up close. Hide the outlets completely, or work the outlets into the overall design- but don't make them some overly ornate part of the bumper cover, IMO.


Lets keep in mind that this is still only a concept and things are often exaggerated in the concepts and I agree that the quattro sign out front is a little too big. Again, this is a concept so they're promoting the quattro brand. I like the small quattro logo in the back tho and a similar logo in the front in the lower part of the grill would work. I also agree the rings need to be on the grill instead of the hood but these are minor gripes.



FractureCritical said:


> I realize it's childish, but I love the rear pop-up wing gimmick.


I don't think its a gimmick at all, I think its a funcationing air brake, not just a spoiler. Although it would be pretty silly if it deploys when you're driving around town, maybe its only active in race mode or something?

Overall, I like how it looks. Sure some things can be scaled back a bit but its a concept.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Top Gear likes it

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi-a3-clubsport-quattro-first-drive-2014-06-27

This is one of the most exciting projects for me and represents the complete package in my dream build. Small chassis, 4 door saloon or Sport Wagon body mated to the 2.5T motor. I almost bought a TT-RS but just couldn't make the limitations work as a DD. Hope Audi NA brings it here as a 2016 model.


----------



## Diggz92 (May 18, 2013)

Nice read the RS3 is going great to be amazing and a great successes to the RS4 sedan we had way back 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

